# What's Catford like?



## Roadkill (Apr 25, 2012)

So, it's starting to look as if I might have to move again this summer, sometime around the end of July.  It's far from ideal, with the Olympics and everything, but never mind.  I need to be within easy reach of Greenwich (I don't enjoy commuting!), and I'd rather be somewhere reasonably salubrious, but not too expensive.  New Cross, Lewisham and Charlton - again   - are obvious possibilities, and judging from rightmove there are some surprisingly reasonable flats for rent around the Shooters Hill Road.

There also seem to be a lot in Catford, which isn't an area I've ever spent much time in.  Anyone know the area?  What's it like?  Is it a nice enough kind of area, or would I be better off back in the badlands of Woolwich Dockyard?!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

Shit.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 25, 2012)

It's okay, not great but better than Woolwich Docklands. I'd  aim for New X/Deptford/Lewisham if I were you mate, more going on and better transport links.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 25, 2012)

It does have a giant fibreglass cat


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

It's about as good as most places in South London in all honesty...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

there aren't any cats there. 
the big one scares them away


----------



## colacubes (Apr 25, 2012)

Belushi said:


> It's okay, not great but better than Woolwich Docklands. I'd aim for New X/Deptford/Lewisham if I were you mate, more going on and better transport links.


 
The man speaks the truth


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2012)

totally shit
it will get you down
don't do it

suggest Brockley/Honor Oak Park and Forest Hill instead


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's about as good as most places in South London in all honesty...


no it fucking isn't


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2012)

was just about to add New X
that Belushi, he knows it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> no it fucking isn't


 
Speaking as an ardent north Londoner it really is.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's about as good as most places in South London in all honesty...


total total bollocks


----------



## Belushi (Apr 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's about as good as most places in South London in all honesty...


 
As good as the South Bank, Greenwich, Brixton? etc etc


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

Whenever you're considering an area to move to, ask yourself one question: "have I ever been compelled to travel there in the past?"

If the answer is no, then maybe you should be looking at an area where there actually is something of interest to you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2012)

Catfords lovely, I wouldn't live anywhere else. I love that cold chill of fear that runs right though you even when the streets are empty and you can't hear a soul.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's about as good as most places in South London in all honesty...



Weak troll.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, that clears that one up then!  

New X is definitely my preferred option, but it is on the pricey side.  Brockley sounds like a good suggestion though...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Whenever you're considering an area to move to, ask yourself one question: "have I ever been compelled to travel there in the past?"
> 
> If the answer is no, then maybe you should be looking at an area where there actually is something of interest to you.



Fine if you can afford it. I can't afford to live in a 'destination'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Speaking as an ardent north Londoner it really is.


would you like a fight? i would like to fight you. outside the tate modern tomorrow at 1pm. i'll slap you across the millennium bridge.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 25, 2012)

I've never been able to live in any of the areas I would like to live in during the 18 years I've been in London.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2012)

oh OU!
Mille*nn*ium

you fahkin edited it!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Fine if you can afford it. I can't afford to live in a 'destination'.


It doesn't have to be a hoity toity 'destination' but just some place you had a reason to visit (as in you have friends that live there, or there's a decent pub, small venue or whatever).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Speaking as an ardent north Londoner it really is.


 
Thank god too. Thanks to bell ends like you I live in a lovely four bedroom semi in a tree lined suburban street in londons greenest (in terms of parks etc) borough  that cost me as much as a two bedroom shithole in a block of ex council flats in dalston.


----------



## bromley (Apr 25, 2012)

Lewisham is the place to be.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 25, 2012)

It's very dull indeed.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 25, 2012)

why are you moving again, is it because the landlord who sounds like a dodgy fucker turned out to be a dodgy fucker?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 25, 2012)

I have an affection for Catford. I get my bike MOTed there. The river Pool flows through it and is quite pretty. There's an eccentric shopping centre which reminds me of what Brixton was like about 20 years ago ie shops for skint people.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I have an affection for Catford. I get my bike MOTed there. The river Pool flows through it and is quite pretty. There's an eccentric shopping centre which reminds me of what Brixton was like about 20 years ago ie shops for skint people.


 
i used to treat myself to tea and toast in the cafe in catford mews after signing on...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2012)

oh god i used to HATE signing in Catford


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2012)

ddraig said:


> oh god i used to HATE signing in Catford


 
It was the dole office on holbeach road (round the back of the catford mews) when i did it - before they merged the dole offices with job centres


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 25, 2012)

Catford Broadway is _the_ place to be.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 25, 2012)

ddraig said:


> oh god i used to HATE signing in Catford


youtube footage from the council offices at Laurence House


----------



## love detective (Apr 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Shit.


 
Have you actually lived there in order to be able to deliver such a categorical & definitive judgement? And if so how long did you live there for? Or are you in fact just being a massive arrogant snob

I live in Catford and i'd take it any day over Brixton (or any other self obsessed part of London) - it's one of the few places in london that has retained a sense of (relative) normality in a London that is increasingly becoming more and more absurd by the day

Good affordable (in relative terms) housing, good transport links, great local shopping, some normal pubs and a few places to eat, loads of green spaces/parks, nice places to walk, no gentrification, good for families etc. etc..

Sure like any area it has its problems, but this snobbery about places in London like Catford is gobsmacking at times - ooh look at those normal people living in a normal place going about their normal daily lives - the bastards.


----------



## clicker (Apr 26, 2012)

Often visit the amazing art deco Broadway Theatre....


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> why are you moving again, is it because the landlord who sounds like a dodgy fucker turned out to be a dodgy fucker?


 
No, it's not that.  She might be moving out of London this summer, and obviously I can't afford this place on my own.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 26, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> No, it's not that. She might be moving out of London this summer, and obviously I can't afford this place on my own.


 
oh right, that's a shame, that's not a bad place where you are now. you'd better start packing the books now if you've only got 3 months.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> oh right, that's a shame, that's not a bad place where you are now. you'd better start packing the books now if you've only got 3 months.


 
I know.  The very thought of moving that lot again has put my back out!


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 26, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I know. The very thought of moving that lot again has put my back out!


 
Shout if you want any help moving, ok?


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

love detective said:


> Have you actually lived there in order to be able to deliver such a categorical & definitive judgement? And if so how long did you live there for? Or are you in fact just being a massive arrogant snob.


Used to visit there fairly often and found it an utterly depressing place. It reminded me of Plaistow and East Ham and other bleak places I'd lived in East London.

Nothing 'arrogant' or 'snobby (_what the fuck?_) about it, though. I just didn't like the place and would gladly never go back.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 26, 2012)

love detective said:


> Have you actually lived there in order to be able to deliver such a categorical & definitive judgement? And if so how long did you live there for? Or are you in fact just being a massive arrogant snob
> 
> I live in Catford and i'd take it any day over Brixton (or any other self obsessed part of London) - it's one of the few places in london that has retained a sense of (relative) normality in a London that is increasingly becoming more and more absurd by the day
> 
> ...


 
I've lived in Hither Green and Lewisham so no, not actually lived in Catford but I know it well and it's still dull, dull, dull.

I left there 8 years ago mind so now it might be a huge hub of wonderfullness, I doubt it though.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 26, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Shout if you want any help moving, ok?


 
Cheers mate.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> it's still dull, dull, dull


I don't see the problem with living somewhere dull. You go out and have your fun in the lively, interesting places, then enjoy the peace, quiet and normality when you get home


----------



## Idaho (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree with Bees. What I want from a home area is a nice house, reasonable amenities, good transport links and reasonable neighbours. If I want something more interesting, I can get on a bus/train.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 26, 2012)

how can anywhere be dull when it has the catford cat?  (it has had a clean and repaint since the photo posted earlier was taken)

also, catford (last time i looked) had no starbucks, costa, cafe nero or that sort of thing.  if that's a negative, catford's probably not the place for you.

catford central (although now semi-retired as a blog) has more on all things catford.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I don't see the problem with living somewhere dull. You go out and have your fun in the lively, interesting places, then enjoy the peace, quiet and normality when you get home


I've lived in loads of dull places - which means I've got spend ages travelling just to get anywhere for a drink. Anyway, I'm not into 'peace, quiet and normality.'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm not into 'peace, quiet and normality.'


I'm not when I'm after a night out, but the moment I get home my priorities change 

Maybe I'm getting old


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's about as good as most places in South London in all honesty...


 
You're a north Londoner, which means you know fuck all about *real *London, you poncey cahnt!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Speaking as an arsehole north Londoner it really is.


 
Wow, an honest north Londoner!!


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 26, 2012)

Having lived near Catford but also in North London (Muswell Hill) I'd choose Catford.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2012)

love detective said:


> Have you actually lived there in order to be able to deliver such a categorical & definitive judgement? And if so how long did you live there for? Or are you in fact just being a massive arrogant snob
> 
> I live in Catford and i'd take it any day over Brixton (or any other self obsessed part of London) - it's one of the few places in london that has retained a sense of (relative) normality in a London that is increasingly becoming more and more absurd by the day
> 
> ...


 
Is reverse-snobbery about places like Clapham and Dalston permitted?


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 26, 2012)

It's not snobbery for me, I just wanted some fun, there wasn't ANY round there, it was a right mission to go out.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Having lived near Catford but also in North London (Muswell Hill) I'd choose Catford.


 
There's very few places in south London I wouldn't choose over north London, personally. I mean, I'd rather boil myself in vegetable oil than live in Orpington, and I'd probably take up self-harm if I spent too long in parts of Croydon, but beyond that, north London doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 26, 2012)

Nowit's the one place in London that I actually know about because my London Mate lives there. However, I have nothing to compare it to so have no real contribution to make, other than to say his flat seemed to be quite expensive to us Grimsby trawlermen, but apparently it's cheap for London media types.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how can anywhere be dull when it has the catford cat?.


 
I feel sorry for the poor sod whose window view means that if they look right, all they can see is the cat's arse.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 26, 2012)

i used to go out with a bloke who lived on brownhill road, and i've had various friends who have lived there.  I like the cat very, very much.  It's listed, i believe, and quite right - a rather lovely piece of london's public art.

my reservations are traffic-related, as the stretch of the south circular between eltham and forest hill seems to be crawling pace for more hours of the day than anywhere else.  But if you don't drive, that's not a problem (there are bus lanes, etc).


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 26, 2012)

The cat wears thin rather quickly


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 26, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> The cat wears thin rather quickly


really? what do you mean? i've been fond of said cat for a couple of decades now. do you actively dislike it?


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 26, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> really? what do you mean? i've been fond of said cat for a couple of decades now. do you actively dislike it?


 
No, you just don't notice it really when you live there


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 26, 2012)

ahh, yeah. that happens with stuff.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 26, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> my reservations are traffic-related, as the stretch of the south circular between eltham and forest hill seems to be crawling pace for more hours of the day than anywhere else.


 
of course the bit of the south circular through Catford shouldn't really be the south circular. 

Southend Lane and Whitefoot Lane were built to dual carriageway standard to be part of it, the bit between the end of Whitefoot Lane and Baring Road never got built (it would have involved a bridge over the railway line), Coopers Lane, Exford Road and Jevington Way and Mottingham Lane have very wide grass verges that would have been built over (there was still a fenced off bit of playground at Coopers Lane school in the 70s and early 80s) there's a few bits of land that never quite got developed, and the whole thing would have joined what's now the A20 near the 'Dutch House' pub.

(I'm not quite sure what would have been done about the low railway bridge at Lower Sydenham, which manages to de-roof the occasional bus taking a short cut back to Catford bus garage...

I have a 1940 edition road atlas that shows it as complete - presumably the war halted work.

The scheme was revived in the post-war 'Ringway' plans, which got shouted down, and the Ringway Community Centre (built where Coopers Lane would have crossed Baring Road) honours this.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 26, 2012)

i love that post.  anal knowledge of the south circular is something i aspire to in manner of middle-aged, trainspotting-alike hobby...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 26, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i love that post. anal knowledge of the south circular is something i aspire to in manner of middle-aged, trainspotting-alike hobby...


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> of course the bit of the south circular through Catford shouldn't really be the south circular.<snip>


You really don't want to know which voice I auralised that post in.  

FWIW it was adenoidal, old, and boring.


----------



## oryx (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in Brockley but quite close to Catford. I don't think it's that bad. The roads behind Catford Station (Ravensbourne Park, etc.) and off the Catford end of Bromley Road (Bargery etc) are actually pretty nice, but I suspect not that cheap.

I know people who lived/live there and all seem to like it.

The problem with Catford is lack of decent pubs and places to go out. AFAIK the Hither Green end of it was built by a zealous teetotaler. The pub between the stations is meant to be nice though. If there's another decent pub in Catford, let me know.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 27, 2012)

Blythe Hill Tavern.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 27, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> No, you just don't notice it really when you live there


 
cf Edinburgh Castle


----------



## oryx (Apr 27, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:


> Blythe Hill Tavern.


 
Yeah, been meaning to go there for ages as it's meant to be really good, but I always think of it as Forest Hill - though I'm sure it is actually SE6.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 27, 2012)

I knew that'd start a discussion about the boundaries of Catford. I deffo think of that area as being Catford - deffo not Forest Hill, that's on the other side of Brockley Rise surely? I may be technically wrong though. We need a Catford resident to adjudicate!


----------



## love detective (Apr 27, 2012)

oryx said:


> The problem with Catford is lack of decent pubs and places to go out. AFAIK the Hither Green end of it was built by a zealous teetotaler. The pub between the stations is meant to be nice though. If there's another decent pub in Catford, let me know.


the catford ram and the catford goose (marx used to have the occasional drink there) are two of the most normal pubs left in london - proper catford in two very different but complimentary ways - obviously the comment 'lack of decent pubs' is a relative one and i can appreciate how they are not to every one's tastes, but not sure how you can fault a very local area for having very local pubs - but even then places like catford bridge tavern and the ravensbourne and those other ones in ladywell should cater for the more well to do types surely?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2012)

oryx said:


> The problem with Catford is lack of decent pubs and places to go out. AFAIK the Hither Green end of it was built by a zealous teetotaler.


 
Yes, the Corbett Estate - the area south of Brownhill Road and east of Bromley Road, mainly with roads named after places in Scotland.

and hmm at my local history comments.  a certain mr editor has said quite a bit about the ringway that didn't happen through the middle of brixton and didn't get any rude remarks.

i can feel a sulk coming on.





temper_tantrum said:


> I knew that'd start a discussion about the boundaries of Catford. I deffo think of that area as being Catford - deffo not Forest Hill, that's on the other side of Brockley Rise surely? I may be technically wrong though. We need a Catford resident to adjudicate!


 

the post office decree the Blythe Hill Tavern is in SE23 (Forest Hill) but the postcode boundary is pretty much outside the door.  I'd pass it as Catford but the estate agents might prefer to call that patch Forest Hill...


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 27, 2012)

love detective said:


> the catford ram and the catford goose (marx used to have the occasional drink there) are two of the most normal pubs left in london - proper catford in two very different but complimentary ways - obviously the comment 'lack of decent pubs' is a relative one and i can appreciate how they are not to every one's tastes, but not sure how you can fault a very local area for having very local pubs - but even then places like catford bridge tavern and the ravensbourne and those other ones in ladywell should cater for the more well to do types surely?


 
Catford Goose used to be brilliant for people watching


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Yes, the Corbett Estate - the area south of Brownhill Road and east of Bromley Road, mainly with roads named after places in Scotland.
> 
> and hmm at my local history comments. a certain mr editor has said quite a bit about the ringway that didn't happen through the middle of brixton and didn't get any rude remarks.
> 
> i can feel a sulk coming on.


 
 I think it was genuinely intended as a compliment tbh.


----------



## stat (May 13, 2012)

I really like living in Catford.  Last night we went to a very tasty Italian (under Eros house), saw a play a the Broadway Theatre's studio (Stop Search, very well directed and acted), then had a nice drink in the Catford Bridge Tavern.  All within about 500m radius, all nice and relaxed.

The transport links are good (being on the Thameslink and Charing Cross and Cannon Street lines means direct trains to St Pancreas in 33mins, London Bridge in about 15 mins, Charing Cross in 20 mins).  Buses to Lewisham take 5mins and arrive every few minutes.

There is lots of greenery such as the River pool fields incorporating Ladywell Fields, Mountsfield Park and others

There are two libraries, lots of shops for daily necessaries, and a handful of pubs to choose from, the Fox and Firkin (voted London's best pub for live music) is close being on the near side of Lewisham town.

It's no more scary or crime-ridden than any other part of London I've lived in, it feels calmer and safer if anything.  Viva catford.  Plenty of nice Cafes.

I can't understand a previous poster's comment saying that there was more going on in HIther Green than Catford.  Catford is a town in its own right with entertainment and lots of hidden entertainment places, places like Hither Green, Ladywell and Brockley just seem to me to be dormitory towns with very little happening within them.  Lovely places to live though don't get me wrong.


----------



## Maggot (May 14, 2012)

stat said:


> I really like living in Catford. Last night we went to a very tasty Italian (under Eros house), saw a play a the Broadway Theatre's studio (Stop Search, very well directed and acted), then had a nice drink in the Catford Bridge Tavern. All within about 500m radius, all nice and relaxed.


 
I've heard good things about this pub. What's it like?


----------



## Roadkill (May 18, 2012)

Some interesting replies this thread has generated ... I'm minded to go and explore Catford a bit more than I have to date.  I won't be moving there, however.  The situation that might have made me move isn't now going to arise so, unless I get the job I've applied for oop north, I'll be staying where I am.


----------



## dennyboy (Sep 30, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> So, it's starting to look as if I might have to move again this summer, sometime around the end of July.  It's far from ideal, with the Olympics and everything, but never mind.  I need to be within easy reach of Greenwich (I don't enjoy commuting!), and I'd rather be somewhere reasonably salubrious, but not too expensive.  New Cross, Lewisham and Charlton - again   - are obvious possibilities, and judging from rightmove there are some surprisingly reasonable flats for rent around the Shooters Hill Road.
> 
> There also seem to be a lot in Catford, which isn't an area I've ever spent much time in.  Anyone know the area?  What's it like?  Is it a nice enough kind of area, or would I be better off back in the badlands of Woolwich Dockyard?!


 lower sydenham/catfords still good,prices are rising like mad due to location location location.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> of course the bit of the south circular through Catford shouldn't really be the south circular.
> 
> Southend Lane and Whitefoot Lane were built to dual carriageway standard to be part of it, the bit between the end of Whitefoot Lane and Baring Road never got built (it would have involved a bridge over the railway line), Coopers Lane, Exford Road and Jevington Way and Mottingham Lane have very wide grass verges that would have been built over (there was still a fenced off bit of playground at Coopers Lane school in the 70s and early 80s) there's a few bits of land that never quite got developed, and the whole thing would have joined what's now the A20 near the 'Dutch House' pub.


im not quite following where you mean as im not too good with road names, but at least 50% (if not more) of the south circ is single lane and not really anything other than just another road in south london

i tell you what id love to see, a south circ bus route


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2013)

oryx said:


> Yeah, been meaning to go there for ages as it's meant to be really good, but I always think of it as Forest Hill - though I'm sure it is actually SE6.


Blythe Hill Tavern is officially in no mans land


----------



## oryx (Sep 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Blythe Hill Tavern is officially in no mans land



....& I finally made it there last summer - really nice cosy old-school pub!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2013)

im intimidated by the lack of windows and fearsome real ale reputation


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i tell you what id love to see, a south circ bus route


so would I


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2013)

ska invita said:


> im not quite following where you mean as im not too good with road names, but at least 50% (if not more) of the south circ is single lane and not really anything other than just another road in south london
> 
> i tell you what id love to see, a south circ bus route



the route - here

as for the south circ bus route - you can do it in bits.

122 Woolwich - Eltham 'Yorkshire Grey'
160 Eltham - Catford (although it now diverts off Brownhill Road)
185 Catford - East Dulwich

and so on - I start to lose the plot once you get into SW postcodes...

I can't imagine many people wanting to do lengthy journeys, especially with some of the traffic jams.

Although Boris did promise more suburban / orbital bus routes - this seems to have got forgotten somewhere...

There used to be the Green Line 725 which was a bit further out, Gravesend - Dartford - Bexleyheath - Bromley - Croydon - Kingston - Windsor.  The Croydon - Kingston bit is still there as the X 26.

The 37 used to be an equivalent a bit further in - Peckham to Hounslow via Brixton and so on - it's now been chopped into about 3 separate bits...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2013)

im in forest hill environs and if i want to get to say Streatham as far as I know im best off getting a train to London Bridge and then back out to Streatham. Or even Tulse Hill is a pain - a south circ bus heading towards clapham would be great for this. not to fussed about going out to Eltham tbh


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the route - here


ah, now that makes much more sense - ive wondered what made that bit of road so special


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2013)

ska invita said:


> im in forest hill environs and if i want to get to say Streatham as far as I know im best off getting a train to London Bridge and then back out to Streatham. Or even Tulse Hill is a pain - a south circ bus heading towards clapham would be great for this. not to fussed about going out to Eltham tbh



yes - there are some missing east-west links and it was even worse not that long ago - the P13 (Dulwich - Streatham) is relatively new (late 1980s) the P4 dates from the 70s although it didn't reach Lewisham until the 80s


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 1, 2013)

so with woolwich to dulwich covered...


Puddy_Tat said:


> the route - here
> 
> as for the south circ bus route - you can do it in bits.
> 
> ...


....and dulwich to streatham covered sort of ....


Puddy_Tat said:


> yes - there are some missing east-west links and it was even worse not that long ago - the P13 (Dulwich - Streatham) is relatively new (late 1980s) the P4 dates from the 70s although it didn't reach Lewisham until the 80s


...what happens after Christchurch road on the Streatham Hill/Brixton Hill border?

I see tag teams of urbanites taking up the south circular/north circular challenge - can we get round it in a day?  NO one could do all of it - but we could do a bus each....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> so with woolwich to dulwich covered...
> 
> ....and dulwich to streatham covered sort of ....
> 
> ...



This means consulting my rarely used SW London bus map...

P13 Dulwich to Tulse Hill 

201 Tulse Hill to Streatham Hill / Brixton Hill (although it veers off Christchurch Road for a bit)

45, 57, 137 or 437 Brixton Hill to Clapham Park / Kings Avenue

50 / 338 to Clapham Common 

G1 to Battersea Rise - although it also leaves a bit of the south circular bus-less

219 Battersea Rise to Trinity Road 

Then there's a decent stretch of bus, the 337 (part of the old 37 which I mentioned somewhere) to East Sheen 

You'd then have to walk up Sheen Lane, or if you time it just right, catch the 969 (I think it's a 'mobility bus' - it only runs 2 journeys a week) 

then the 419 to Clifford Avenue, the R68 as far as Kew Retail park, then there's another busless bit from there to Kew Road.

The 391 will then take you to the Kew roundabout where it turns in to the north circular.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2013)

^^^
salute


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2013)

To return to the OP: Whats Catford like? A place where talking about bus routes in SW London is more interesting a subject


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 1, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This means consulting my rarely used SW London bus map...
> 
> P13 Dulwich to Tulse Hill
> 
> ...


I salute you sir


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 1, 2013)

ska invita said:


> ^^^
> salute


sorry didnt see this first


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2013)

ska invita said:


> To return to the OP: Whats Catford like? A place were talking about bus routes in SW London is more interesting a subject



Is that what the thread was about?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> sorry didnt see this first


bus salutes all round!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 1, 2013)

well now this thread is about salutes


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the route - here
> 
> as for the south circ bus route - you can do it in bits.
> 
> ...


 
i know there have been plans to reroute the south circ behind laurence house - recently squashed. the route you link to makes the most sense to me - cant see how it works going behind laurence house, but would love that to happen


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2014)

Catford? It's gone to the dogs 

<CBA to check if anyone said that already >


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 16, 2014)

so when_ are_ we doing the south circular bus run?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> so when_ are_ we doing the south circular bus run?



I'll have to contemplate a SW London bus map to plan the itinerary...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 16, 2014)

I'll get a flask on and make the sandwiches


----------



## Maggot (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't forget your anoraks.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2014)

Just seen that I did plan the full itinerary a year ago...


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 17, 2014)

Blimey.  I'd pretty much forgotten about this thread.  In retrospect it seems weird that in April 2012 I was contemplating another move within London, and just three months later I upped sticks and left the city altogether.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 17, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Just seen that I did plan the full itinerary a year ago...


well lets get to it then!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Blimey.  I'd pretty much forgotten about this thread.  In retrospect it seems weird that in April 2012 I was contemplating another move within London, and just three months later I upped sticks and left the city altogether.



and i was contemplating moving back to london.

i think i've left it too late now.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 8, 2014)

Rents in Catford shooting up according to Londonist http://londonist.com/2014/11/living...Low Income: Gap Widens Between Rent And Wages


----------



## spammy (Nov 21, 2014)

Apparently young professionals are moving to Catford now. Its on the up!


----------



## Smangus (Nov 21, 2014)

spammy said:


> Apparently young professionals are moving to Catford now. Its on the up!



Right that's it then I'm outta here!


----------



## ffsear (Nov 21, 2014)

spammy said:


> Apparently young professionals are moving to Catford now. Its on the up!




We had a look at the area,  decided against it.  This idea that things are going to push east I don't buy.  Catford,  Lewisham, Hither Green have nothing going on and shit connections.

Croydon will be the next place!   watch this space


----------



## Belushi (Nov 21, 2014)

Croydon has been the next big thing for 40 years now.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 21, 2014)

Good article about Catford from Deserter:http://deserter.co.uk/2014/11/the-twin-towers-of-catford/ 

I never knew there was a 50,000 stadium in Mountsfield Park.




ffsear said:


> We had a look at the area,  decided against it.  This idea that things are going to push east I don't buy.  Catford,  Lewisham, Hither Green have nothing going on and shit connections.


Lewisham and Hither Green have very good connections, and Catford's are ok.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 21, 2014)

ffsear said:


> We had a look at the area,  decided against it.  This idea that things are going to push east I don't buy.  Catford,  Lewisham, Hither Green have nothing going on and shit connections.



It is happening further north, though.  Last year and early this I was still spending a lot of time in the Greenwich area, and it's striking how gentrification is spreading east from there.  Charlton, especially, is changing beyond recognition.  Loads of the land to the south of the Woolwich Road, which was semi-derelict industrial land all the time I lived there (2006-11) is having flats thrown up on it, and Woolwich seems to be heading upmarket as well.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2014)

woolwich is being affected by crossrail speculators too


----------



## oryx (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't live in Catford but pretty near (it's longish walking distance, use the locals stations & shops sometimes etc.) A lot of what I like about it is its old-skoolness - it is generally unpretentious and not a fucking artisan cupcake* in sight.

It's destined to change in the next few years - people priced out of areas like Brockley and Forest Hill moving further out and the much-mentioned young urban professionals seeing its potential as somewhere near good transport, that isn't hideously expensive. I would perhaps say the same about South Norwood.

Gentrification has a ripple effect - e.g. when I moved to Battersea in 1984 people said it was up and coming, by the time I moved out in 2007 you'd pay for a one-bedroomed flat what we paid for a house in SE London - now it's banker territory. I kid you not, in SW8 I lived in a small two-up two down with a backyard rather than a garden, and saw the house next door but one on Zoopla for a million quid. I couldn't believe my eyes.

As people are more and more priced out of central-ish areas like Clapham and Brixton those who can afford it will choose areas like Catford & S Norwood.

Second home/foreign buyers are obviously exacerbating this and it needs to stop because it's become a fucking joke.

*should that be pulled pork, might be a bit behind the times


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 22, 2014)

I'll be a gentrifier when I buy a new flat and it will be in one of these 'cheaper' areas. 
I don't want to be a gentrifier but I am just because I can buy in an area that then prices our others plus I am a middle class professional  . Catford and south norwood are both on my list cos of transport as is norbury


----------



## oryx (Nov 23, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'll be a gentrifier when I buy a new flat and it will be in one of these 'cheaper' areas.
> I don't want to be a gentrifier but I am just because I can buy in an area that then prices our others plus I am a middle class professional  . Catford and south norwood are both on my list cos of transport as is norbury



I don't think being a m/c professional buying in a particular area makes you a gentrifier. 

What does is some of the stuff I've seen on my local internet sites: i.e. living in a middle class bubble whereby you ignore all local established businesses and only notice the ones with nicely painted signs selling overpriced food & coffee; complaining about noisy neighbours while wanting your local boozer to be refurbished into an (equally lively and noisy) 'East Dulwich style' pub; digs at people in the area on benefits etc. etc.

I bought in an area of SE London seven years ago which is rapidly gentrifying. I don't see any gain for myself in this (nor should I). The best places to eat around here have been here for ages (some of which I went to long before I moved here). Ideally, me and OH would like to downsize in the next few years and stay in the area but even a smaller house costs more because the smaller houses tend to be Victorian cottages adored by gentrifiers (and subsequently expensive) so we are looking at moving further out eventually.

I preferred where I live how it was. I don't think a sourdough pizza restaurant or Sainsbury's Local adds much to the area. I don't see house prices going up as a gain, more as a burden, as where you go next will be as/more expensive if you stay in the area. I love where I live and would like to stay there but wonder how possible that is. We're lucky enough to own our place but talk about areas being 'on the up' makes me barf.


----------



## DirtySouthEast (Nov 23, 2014)

Here's my take on  Catford. http://deserter.co.uk/2014/11/the-twin-towers-of-catford/

I didn't get to cover it as thoroughly as I'd like - it's mostly about two boozers - but they are outstanding. Don't write off Catford, just yet!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 23, 2014)

DirtySouthEast said:


> Here's my take on  Catford. http://deserter.co.uk/2014/11/the-twin-towers-of-catford/
> 
> I didn't get to cover it as thoroughly as I'd like - it's mostly about two boozers - but they are outstanding. Don't write off Catford, just yet!


I already linked to your article in an earlier post. Well-written and interesting.  Deserter is my new favourite web site.


----------



## DirtySouthEast (Nov 23, 2014)

Glad to hear it! Thanks Maggot.


----------



## oryx (Nov 24, 2014)

I've also been really enjoying it. Never knew there was an enormous football stadium at Mountsfield Park!


----------



## Thaw (Nov 27, 2014)

There should be more than 2 decent pubs soon:
1) The Goose has been turned back into The Black Horse and Harrow and is looking v smart
2) some intersting plans to refurb the Catford Bridge Tavern
http://www.catfordtavern.com/
3) and even the Fellowship Inn is getting fixed up. This is probably the most interesting as it will include a:

cinema

live music venue

café

microbrewery

bakery

artists’ studios.
 
http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/20...od-mac-and-eric-clapton-venue-to-be-restored/


----------



## oryx (Nov 27, 2014)

Thaw said:


> 3) and even the Fellowship Inn is getting fixed up. This is probably the most interesting as it will include a:
> 
> cinema
> 
> ...



That is an interesting development - thanks for flagging up.


----------

